# Super Bowl XLIII poll



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

I thought I would get a poll going on the Super Bowl...should be interesting to see the results of this one.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

I can't help but feel like Pittsburgh is the better team... which is why I voted Arizona will win. I can't shake the nasty feeling like they are on a roll and some crazy Fitzgerald unstoppable stuff will keep happening.


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)




----------



## djlong (Jul 8, 2002)

I'm pretty sure Pittsburgh will win even though I'm pulling for Arizona.


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

You needed a third choice, Can not decide!

I am having a hard time with this Super Bowl as I like both teams. 
If I were being forced to choose one, GO ARIZONA!!


----------



## JDL (Nov 9, 2008)

No doubt about it, Pittsburgh 28 to 10


----------



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

fluffybear said:


> You needed a third choice, Can not decide!
> 
> I am having a hard time with this Super Bowl as I like both teams.
> If I were being forced to choose one, GO ARIZONA!!


I didn't really consider a third choice when I created the poll last night,but that is a good idea. 
Perhaps a mod would be so kind and oblige us with a third option for voting.


----------



## LarryFlowers (Sep 22, 2006)

You need a 4th choice... Who Cares:lol::lol::lol:



Steve615 said:


> I didn't really consider a third choice when I created the poll last night,but that is a good idea.
> Perhaps a mod would be so kind and oblige us with a third option for voting.


----------



## dcowboy7 (May 23, 2008)

rooting for zona....but pickin pit....24-16.


----------



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

:lol:


LarryFlowers said:


> You need a 4th choice... Who Cares:lol::lol::lol:


:lol:
Well,if some of the mods get around to looking at the thread,perhaps they could arrange for a 4th choice too. 
:sure: :grin:


----------



## phat78boy (Sep 12, 2007)

LarryFlowers said:


> You need a 4th choice... Who Cares:lol::lol::lol:


Is someone bitter?


----------



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

JDL said:


> No doubt about it, Pittsburgh 28 to 10


oh boy......


----------



## Brandon428 (Mar 21, 2007)

HDMe said:


> I can't help but feel like Pittsburgh is the better team... which is why I voted Arizona will win. I can't shake the nasty feeling like they are on a roll and some crazy Fitzgerald unstoppable stuff will keep happening.


I agree. The Steelers are a better and more complete team to me but Arizona has a swagger to them that says they just can't be stopped. Fitzgerald at his peak and Warner with something to prove its Arizona all the way.


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

phat78boy said:


> Is someone bitter?


No, that's Larry, the non-sports fan. You can call me bitter since I'll be voting for option 4 for the reason you suggested. :lol:


----------



## redsoxfan26 (Dec 7, 2007)

Pittsburgh will be the first team to 6 Super Bowl wins.:sure:


----------



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

Let the media circus begin. 
NFL Network's live Super Bowl coverage will begin tomorrow.
Over 60 hours of live HD coverage is scheduled for next week.


----------



## dcowboy7 (May 23, 2008)

*NFL Network:*

Saturday, January 24 
5:30 PM - Super Bowl I - Green Bay vs. Kansas City 
6:00 PM - Super Bowl II - Green Bay vs. Oakland 
6:30 PM - Under Armour Senior Bowl Pregame Show 
7:00 PM - Under Armour Senior Bowl - LIVE from Mobile, AL 
10:00 PM - NFL Total Access 
11:00 PM - Super Bowl III - New York Jets vs. Baltimore 
11:30 PM - Super Bowl IV - Kansas City vs. Minnesota 
12:00 MIDNIGHT - Super Bowl V - Baltimore vs. Dallas

Sunday, January 25 
12:30 AM - Super Bowl VI - Dallas vs. Miami 
1:00 AM - Super Bowl VII - Miami vs. Washington 
1:30 AM - Super Bowl VIII - Miami vs. Minnesota 
2:00 AM - Super Bowl IX - Pittsburgh vs. Minnesota 
2:30 AM - Super Bowl X - Pittsburgh vs. Dallas 
3:00 AM - Super Bowl XI - Oakland vs. Minnesota 
3:30 AM - Super Bowl XII - Dallas vs. Denver 
4:00 AM - Super Bowl XIII - Pittsburgh vs. Dallas 
4:30 AM - Super Bowl XIV - Pittsburgh vs. Los Angeles Rams 
5:00 AM - Super Bowl XV - Oakland vs. Philadelphia 
5:30 AM - Super Bowl XVI - San Francisco vs. Cincinnati 
6:00 AM - Super Bowl XVII - Washington vs. Miami 
6:30 AM - Super Bowl XVIII - Los Angeles Raiders vs. Washington 
7:00 AM - Super Bowl XIX - San Francisco vs. Miami 
7:30 AM - Super Bowl XX - Chicago vs. New England 
8:00 AM - Super Bowl XXI - New York Giants vs. Denver 
8:30 AM - Super Bowl XXII - Washington vs. Denver 
9:00 AM - Super Bowl XXIII - San Francisco vs. Cincinnati 
9:30 AM - Super Bowl XXIV - San Francisco vs. Denver 
10:00 AM - Super Bowl XXV - New York Giants vs. Buffalo 
10:30 AM - Super Bowl XXVI - Washington vs. Buffalo 
11:00 AM - Super Bowl XXVII - Dallas vs. Buffalo 
11:30 AM - Super Bowl XXVIII - Dallas vs. Buffalo 
12 NOON - Super Bowl XXIX - San Francisco vs. San Diego 
12:30 PM - Super Bowl XXX - Dallas vs. Pittsburgh 
1:00 PM - Super Bowl XXXI - Green Bay vs. New England 
1:30 PM - Super Bowl XXXII - Denver vs. Green Bay 
2:00 PM - Super Bowl XXXIII - Denver vs. Atlanta 
2:30 PM - Super Bowl XXXIV - St. Louis vs. Tennessee 
3:00 PM - Super Bowl XXXV - Baltimore vs. New York Giants 
3:30 PM - Super Bowl XXXVI - New England vs. St. Louis 
4:00 PM - Super Bowl XXXVII - Tampa Bay vs. Oakland 
4:30 PM - Super Bowl XXXVIII - New England vs. Carolina 
5:00 PM - Super Bowl XXXIX - New England vs. Philadelphia 
5:30 PM - Super Bowl XL - Pittsburgh vs. Seattle 
6:00 PM - Super Bowl XLI - Indianapolis vs. Chicago 
6:30 PM - Super Bowl XLII - New York Giants vs. New England 
7:00 PM - NFL Total Access 
8:00 PM - Super Bowl IX - Pittsburgh vs. Minnesota 
8:30 PM - Super Bowl X - Pittsburgh vs. Dallas 
9:00 PM - Super Bowl XIII - Pittsburgh vs. Dallas 
9:30 PM - Super Bowl XIV - Pittsburgh vs. Los Angeles Rams 
10:00 PM - Super Bowl XL - Pittsburgh vs. Seattle 
10:30 PM - NFL Total Access (encore)

Monday, January 26 - presented by Lexus 
10:00 AM - America's Game: The Missing Rings - 1969 Minnesota Vikings 
11:00 AM - America's Game: The Missing Rings - 1981 San Diego Chargers 
12 NOON - America's Game: The Missing Rings - 1998 Minnesota Vikings 
1:00 PM - America's Game: The Missing Rings - 1990 Buffalo Bills 
2:00 PM - America's Game: The Missing Rings - 1988 Cincinnati Bengals 
3:00 PM - NFL Total Access at the Super Bowl - Team arrivals 
6:00 PM - America's Game: The Super Bowl Champions - 1999 St. Louis Rams 
7:00 PM - NFL Total Access at the Super Bowl 
8:30 PM - Super Bowl Classics - Super Bowl XXXIV: St. Louis Rams vs. ennessee Titans

Tuesday, January 27 - presented by Golden Corral 
9:30 AM - Super Bowl XLIII Media Day Live - Arizona Cardinals 
11:00 AM - Super Bowl XLIII Media Day Live - Bonus Coverage 
12:00 NOON - Super Bowl XLIII Media Day Live - Pittsburgh Steelers 
2:30 PM - Super Bowl XLIII Media Day Live - Arizona Cardinals (encore) 
4:00 PM - Super Bowl XLIII Media Day Live - Pittsburgh Steelers (encore) 
5:30 PM - Super Bowl IX - Pittsburgh vs. Minnesota 
6:00 PM - Super Bowl X - Pittsburgh vs. Dallas 
6:30 PM - Super Bowl XIII - Pittsburgh vs. Dallas 
7:00 PM - NFL Total Access at the Super Bowl 
8:30 PM - Super Bowl Classics - Super Bowl XXXVI: New England Patriots vs. St. Louis Rams (Halftime show featuring U2)

Wednesday, January 28 - presented by BlackBerry 
8:00 AM - NFL Total Access at the Super Bowl - (LIVE Cardinals press conference) 
11:00 AM - NFL Total Access at the Super Bowl - (LIVE Steelers press conference) 
12 Noon - NFL Total Access at the Super Bowl - (LIVE from Super Bowl Media Center) 
7:00 PM - NFL Total Access at the Super Bowl 
8:30 PM - Playbook - Pittsburgh Steelers offense 
9:00 PM - Super Bowl Classics - Super Bowl XL: Pittsburgh Steelers vs. Seattle Seahawks (Halftime show featuring The Rolling Stones)

Thursday, January 29 
8:00 AM - NFL Total Access at the Super Bowl - (LIVE Cardinals press conference) 
11:00 AM - NFL Total Access at the Super Bowl - (LIVE Steelers press conference) 
12 Noon - NFL Total Access at the Super Bowl - (LIVE from Super Bowl Media Center) 
7:00 PM - NFL Total Access at the Super Bowl 
8:30 PM - Playbook - Arizona Cardinals offense 
9:00 PM - Super Bowl Classics - Super Bowl XIII: Pittsburgh Steelers vs. Dallas Cowboys

Friday, January 30 - presented by Monster 
8:00 AM - NFL Total Access at the Super Bowl - AFC Head Coach Press Conference, Walter Payton NFL Man of the Year Press Conference, NFC Head Coach Press Conference, Commissioner Goodell Super Bowl Press Conference 
1:00 PM - NFL Total Access at the Super Bowl - Live from the Media Center 
7:00 PM - NFL Total Access at the Super Bowl 
8:30 PM - Playbook - Pittsburgh Steelers defense 
9:00 PM - Super Bowl Classics - Super Bowl XIV: Pittsburgh Steelers vs. Los Angeles Rams

Saturday, January 31 - presented by Courtyard by Marriott 
8:00 AM - NFL Total Access at the Super Bowl (encore) 
9:30 AM - Playbook (Pittsburgh Steelers offense; encore) 
10:00 AM - Playbook (Arizona Cardinals offense; encore) 
10:30 AM - Playbook (Pittsburgh Steelers defense; encore) 
11:00 AM - Super Bowl XIV - Pittsburgh vs. Los Angeles Rams 
11:30 AM - Super Bowl XL - Pittsburgh vs. Seattle 
12 NOON - America's Game - 2005 Pittsburgh Steelers 
1:00 PM - NFL Total Access at the Super Bowl - Hall of Fame Coverage 
2:00 PM - Hall of Fame Press Conference 
3:00 PM - NFL Total Access at the Super Bowl - Hall of Fame Coverage 
4:00 PM - Playbook (Pittsburgh Steelers offense; encore) 
4:30 PM - Playbook (Arizona Cardinals offense; encore) 
5:00 PM - Playbook (Pittsburgh Steelers defense; encore) 
5:30 PM - Playbook (Pittsburgh Steelers offense; encore) 
6:00 PM - Playbook (Arizona Cardinals offense; encore) 
6:30 PM - Playbook (Pittsburgh Steelers defense; encore) 
7:00 PM - NFL Total Access at the Super Bowl 
8:30 PM - Playbook - Arizona Cardinals defense 
9:00 PM - Super Bowl Classics - Super Bowl XLII: New York Giants vs. New England Patriots (Halftime show featuring Tom Petty)

Sunday, February 1 - presented by Cadillac 
9:00 AM - Playbook (Pittsburgh Steelers offense; encore) 
9:30 AM - Playbook (Arizona Cardinals offense; encore) 
10:00 AM - Playbook (Pittsburgh Steelers defense; encore) 
10:30 AM - Playbook (Arizona Cardinals defense; encore) 
11:00 AM - NFL GameDay Morning at the Super Bowl - LIVE from Raymond James Stadium 
6:00 PM - Super Bowl Red Zone 
10:00 PM - NFL GameDay Final - LIVE from Raymond James Stadium

Monday, February 2 
8:30 AM - Super Bowl XVIII MVP Press Conference 
5:30 PM - Super Bowl's Greatest Commercials 
7:00 PM - NFL Total Access 
8:00 PM - Live Wire: Sounds of the Year

NFL Network On-Site Super Bowl Talent: 
Brian Baldinger: Analyst 
Brian Billick: Analyst (1 Super Bowl ring) 
Derrick Brooks: Special Player Correspondent (1 Super Bowl ring) 
Michelle Beisner: Reporter 
Fran Charles: Host 
Terrell Davis: Analyst (2 Super Bowl rings) 
Jamie Dukes: Analyst 
Rich Eisen: Host 
Marshall Faulk: Analyst (1 Super Bowl ring) 
Scott Hanson: Reporter 
Kara Henderson: Reporter 
John Lynch: Special Player Correspondent (1 Super Bowl ring) 
Steve Mariucci: Analyst 
Randy Moss: Host 
Deion Sanders: Analyst (2 Super Bowl rings) 
Warren Sapp: Analyst (1 Super Bowl ring) 
Adam Schefter: Reporter 
Sterling Sharpe: Analyst 
Solomon Wilcots: Analyst 
Rod Woodson: Analyst (1 Super Bowl ring)


----------



## rey_1178 (Dec 12, 2007)

dcowboy7 said:


> rooting for zona....but pickin pit....24-16.


same here but 24-21


----------



## Sackchamp56 (Nov 10, 2006)

Rooting for the Cards but i have a bad feeling its going to be a blowout victory by the Steelers. I can't see 2 cinderella stories happening back to back.


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

I'm going to Sky Harbor Int. to see the Cards off. I will post pics.


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)




----------



## JACKIEGAGA (Dec 11, 2006)

Arizona with the upset


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)




----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

I'm hoping for the Cardinals.

I just wish the game wouldn't start so late, how about starting at 3 or 4 EST instead of 6?


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

theratpatrol said:


> I'm hoping for the Cardinals.
> 
> I just wish the game wouldn't start so late, how about starting at 3 or 4 EST instead of 6?


Gotta be in a primetime slot for all timezones and I suppose they thought 6:30 fits the bill.


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

tcusta00 said:


> Gotta be in a primetime slot for all timezones and I suppose they thought 6:30 fits the bill.


Who says, the NFL or the network showing it?

So 3:30pm PST and 1:30pm Hawaii time is prime time? 

I feel bad for the people on the east coast who have to stay up late, by the time they get started and with the half time show who knows when it will end.


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

theratpatrol said:


> Who says, the NFL or the network showing it?
> 
> So 3:30pm PST and 1:30pm Hawaii time is prime time?
> 
> I feel bad for the people on the east coast who have to stay up late, by the time they get started and with the half time show who knows when it will end.


"I suppose." 

Who knows why the NFL does what they do... they make a boatload of money doing it so who am I to question their motives? :lol:


----------



## dcowboy7 (May 23, 2008)

theratpatrol said:


> I feel bad for the people on the east coast who have to stay up late, by the time they get started and with the half time show who knows when it will end.


the game ends & its only around 10:00pm....i guess thats late if your like 100 years old. 

& since they arent in the 18-49 demo nbc doesnt care anyway.


----------



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

im glad to see that the poll is leaning slightly away from the bad guys


----------



## MikeW (May 16, 2002)

I'd like to see an earlier start so that it won't get so cold in the backyard. I am going to have a 42" LCD on the patio, but, once the sun goes down, it's going to get below 70 out there and we'll have to put on our sweaters...

Go Cards


----------



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

MikeW said:


> once the sun goes down, it's going to get below 70 out there and we'll have to put on our sweaters...
> 
> Go Cards


:lol: its like 6 degrees here right now.:lol:


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

MikeW said:


> I'd like to see an earlier start so that it won't get so cold in the backyard. I am going to have a 42" LCD on the patio, but, once the sun goes down, it's going to get below 70 out there and we'll have to put on our sweaters...
> 
> Go Cards


We tried setting up my brother's DLP projector with one of the coupon digital tuners I bought (the Apex ones have S-video out!); And before you ask, no they don't have DirecTV. It was too bright out side to see anything. We wanted to project it on the side of the Tuff Shed and have a nice 200" picture, damn the 55" rule! Instead, we found a place inside and we'll have to settle for an 100" picture instead. :grin:


----------



## Herdfan (Mar 18, 2006)

machavez00 said:


> damn the 55" rule!


What's the 55" rule?

As for the game, I grew up hating the Steelers so I am rooting for the Cards even though I don't really like Warner, but Fitzgerald's younger brother Marcus played for the Herd.

Couple of things can happen here. I think Pit wins if the game is close going into the 4Q. They can just pound a team into submission. But if AZ can jump up a couple of scores quickly taking Pit out of their game plan, look for AZ to roll. Plus, AZ can comeback from a couple of TDs down as they really don't have to change their game plan to do so, so they aren't really out of it if down 24-10 at the half.


----------



## MikeW (May 16, 2002)

I'm fortunate to have the no direct sunlight on my patio all day long. I've always wanted to do a movie night in the backyard, just need a screen and projector.

The 55" rule states that you cannot have a public display on NFL games on a screen larger than 55". In effect, it shut down many public Super Bowl parties. I lived in Vegas the first year they really enforced it. It was really a downer for the whole city.


----------



## redsoxfan26 (Dec 7, 2007)

:jumpingja100 yard interception return just before the half. WHAT A RUNBACK!!!


----------



## B Newt (Aug 12, 2007)

Seems like the picture is pixalating quit a bit during the game.


----------



## redsoxfan26 (Dec 7, 2007)

B Newt said:


> Seems like the picture is pixalating quit a bit during the game.


I'm seeing it too. Must be the NBC feed.


----------



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

Pretty good game,eh?


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

Steve615 said:


> Pretty good game,eh?


One of the best I've ever seen. As exciting as my Giants vs. the Pats last year! /steve

EDIT: 35 seconds left now. Does anyone think this game is over yet? :lol:


----------



## cweave02 (Oct 12, 2007)

With the Steeler head coach a William & Mar graduate, of course they will win!


----------



## cweave02 (Oct 12, 2007)

redsoxfan26 said:


> I'm seeing it too. Must be the NBC feed.


It's fine here on NBC. No problems.


----------



## davring (Jan 13, 2007)

Everone seems to rag on NBC's HD quality, I thought it was spectacular tonight, even though the Cardinals just lost.


----------



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

What a game....WOW!!! :eek2: 
Santonio Holmes should get the MVP award for the game-winning catch.


----------



## redsoxfan26 (Dec 7, 2007)

redsoxfan26 said:


> Pittsburgh will be the first team to 6 Super Bowl wins.:sure:


They did it but it sure wasn't easy.


----------



## redsoxfan26 (Dec 7, 2007)

Steve615 said:


> What a game....WOW!!! :eek2:
> Santonio Holmes should get the MVP award for the game-winning catch.


I agree


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

Sooo close. Vegas still lost.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

I think the better team won, but it would have been such a great story if Warner had won another... 10 years apart. The Cardinals should be proud of themselves. They had a year no one expected. /steve


----------



## BenJF3 (Sep 12, 2008)

Well, the Cardinals certainly didn't get any help from the zebras, but still kept it tight and you have to give the Steelers credit for mounting a great drive at the end for the win. 

Also, NBC HD Quality was great here. The only bad thing was Olbermann on the pregame. I can't stand that idiot. Thank God he wasn't calling the game!


----------



## braven (Apr 9, 2007)

BenJF3 said:


> *Well, the Cardinals certainly didn't get any help from the zebras*, but still kept it tight and you have to give the Steelers credit for mounting a great drive at the end for the win.
> 
> Also, NBC HD Quality was great here. The only bad thing was Olbermann on the pregame. I can't stand that idiot. Thank God he wasn't calling the game!


You got that right. Story of the Steelers' year.

Hats off to the Steelers though. They won ugly all year, but at the end of the day... THEY WON.


----------



## BenJF3 (Sep 12, 2008)

Don't get me wrong - In the end, I firmly believe that the 100 yard interception/TD return was the difference that basically decided the game. If the Cards scored there (either a FG or TD) they would have come into the second half with a lead and those points would have been the difference. There were a few key calls that resulted in Steeler points though that helped swing the game. Overall, the game was great and I really had no dog in the hunt. However, I always root for the underdog and wanted the see AZ win for the first time. A close game is always good! I never like it when the final is 52-3 and the game is boring. 

Full Disclosure: I'm PO'd too because the Steeler TD at the end cost us $1K in winnings! To paraphrase South Park "Holmes, You Bastard!!!"


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

BenJF3 said:


> Don't get me wrong - In the end, I firmly believe that the 100 yard interception/TD return was the difference that basically decided the game. If the Cards scored there (either a FG or TD) they would have come into the second half with a lead and those points would have been the difference. There were a few key calls that resulted in Steeler points though that helped swing the game. Overall, the game was great and I really had no dog in the hunt. However, I always root for the underdog and wanted the see AZ win for the first time. A close game is always good! I never like it when the final is 52-3 and the game is boring.
> 
> Full Disclosure: I'm PO'd too because the Steeler TD at the end cost us $1K in winnings! To paraphrase South Park "Holmes, You Bastard!!!"


I was going to say the same thing, I totally agree. Had that interception and the drive where AZ had all those penalties not happen, they would have won.

*sigh*


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

As far as the officiating, it was SB XL part II


----------



## ebaltz (Nov 23, 2004)

The NFL should be ashamed of itself this entire year for the piss poor officiating. This SB was no exception and put on full display to the world just how bad it was/is, even with replay. Memo to NFL: Replay doesn't work if you DON'T US IT! Idiots. How can you not replay that final play?


----------



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

machavez00 said:


> As far as the officiating, it was SB XL part II


i said the same thing :eek2:


----------



## BenJF3 (Sep 12, 2008)

Exactly and look at it if there was no Coach's Challenge? The Cards overturned two calls using it! I think the final play should have been reviewed and overturned. Warner was in forward motion to throw and the ball was not stripped. I hate it when a great game ends like that. They should have had one last play. Chances are it wouldn't have made a difference, but I want the players to decide the game, not the refs!


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

This had to be one of the best Super Bowls I have ever watched! That 4th quarter was really something.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

I don't believe the bad calls affected the game by determining the winner... but definitely affected the flow of the game and some of my enjoyment factor. I would have loved to see one hail mary attempt at the end, even if it fell short.

Ultimately, the game was lost mostly in the first half. Both teams were a little off in the first half, and no one really took control until that late interception runback. #1 the interception shouldn't happen there, and #2 someone on Arizona should have been able to outrun and tackle that guy before he got all the way to the end zone.

I still say what I said before the game... Pittsburgh is/was the better team... so the better team definitely won... but I would not have been surprised in the slightest if Arizona won on their hot streak.


----------



## JACKIEGAGA (Dec 11, 2006)

fluffybear said:


> This had to be one of the best Super Bowls I have ever watched! That 4th quarter was really something.


Last years was better


----------



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

I wondered how long it would take for someone to post a blog online in regards to Matt Millen's appearance on NBC's pre-game coverage of the Super Bowl.
Someone on Yahoo got around to it a little while ago. :sure:

http://sports.yahoo.com/nfl/blog/shutdown_corner/post/Matt-Millen-s-NBC-commentary-comes-with-a-warnin?urn=nfl,138326


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

I predict Pittsburgh Steelers will win!!!


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

JACKIEGAGA said:


> Last years was better


Personally, I will have to disagree with you on that one!


----------



## dcowboy7 (May 23, 2008)

2nd most watched tv show ever:

1. last year 148.3 million viewers.
2. this year 147.0 million viewers.


----------

